# [Review] Cooler Master Nepton 240M - PCGH Lesertest



## Narbennarr (10. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt*
*
1. Motivation
2. Danksagung
3. Spezifikationen
4. Impressionen und Lieferumfang
5. Montage
6. Praxiseinsatz und Messungen
6.1 Temperatur
6.1 Lautstärke
6.1.1 Subjektiv
6.1.2 Messungen


7. Fazit
*

*Motivation*

Neben meiner Neugier war vor allem große, sehr große Skepsis gegenüber AiO Wasserkühlungen meine Motivation für den Test. Für mich ist die Kühllösung „nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes“. Doch mit größerer Verbreitung und nicht zuletzt durch einen PCGH Artikel vor einigen Ausgaben wurde meine Neugier immer größer. Außerdem sehen die Teile ziemlich cool aus . Der Lesertest kam also wie gerufen!

*Danksagung*

Danke an PCGH für die Lesertestaktion und das ich gewählt wurde. Natürlich geht mein Dank auch an Cooler Master für die Bereitstellung und Zusendung des Samples.

*Spezifikation*

Überblick



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammengefasst haben wir eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung mit 240er Radiator, welche von zwei angepassten Silencio 120mm Lüfter versorgt wird. Diese rotieren mit maximal 2200rpm. Die Pumpe ist eine Cooler Master Eigenentwicklung und bringt ebenfalls 2500 Umdrehungen auf den Tacho. Das ganze System ist dabei selbstverständlich wartungsfrei.

*Impressionen und Lieferumfang*

Zunächst ein paar Packshots, sowie das Unboxing




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben der AiO und den Lüftern gibt es einen großen Beutel mit Zubehör. Darunter eine universelle Backplate, benötigte Schrauben, Wärmeleitpaste und ein knappe bebilderte Anleitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erwähnenswert ist vor allem ein Gummirahmen, welcher die Lüfter zum Radiator hin abdichtet und so keine Leistung verloren geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine AiO ist nur so leise und effektiv wie ihre Lüfter und so packt Cooler Master zwei angepasste 120er Silencio Lüfter bei. Der Name suggeriert dabei eine niedrige Geräuschkulisse. Um den speziellen Anforderungen gerecht zu werden wurden sie auf bis zu 2200rpm aufgebohrt. Im Übrigen handelt es sich um 4Pin PWM Lüfter, was auf einen großen Regelbereich hoffen lässt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kommen wir zu der eigentlich Nepton 240M und schauen uns zunächst den Radiator an. Dieser ist, wie der Name schon sagt, im 240er Format. An den Seiten ist dezent der Nepton Schriftzug zu sehen. Ansonsten nur der übliche Hinweis, dass man das System nicht öffnen oder modifizieren darf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung ist weitgehend gut, die Lamellen sind regelmäßig und gut lackiert. Nur wenige wurden vergessen, was mir aber lieber ist als durch Lack verstopfte Lamellen wie man sie ab und an vorfindet. Einige Lamellen sind leider leicht verbogen/eingedellt, bei normaler Betrachtung fällt dies aber nicht auf und schmälert auch die Leistung nicht. Erwähnen muss ich es trotzdem!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die 30cm langen, knickgeschützten und sehr starren Schläuche kommen wir zu dem Herzstück, der Pumpen- und Kühlereinheit. Geziert wird sie von einem beleuchteten Cooler Master Logo. Ansonsten ist sie matt und dezent.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kupferplatte weißt eine deutlich Struktur auf und ist nicht poliert. Bei Auslieferung wird sie von einer Schutzfolie geschützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt ein paar Eindrücke des gesamten Produktes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Juli 2015)

*Montage*

Ein Produkt steht und fällt mit seiner Anwendung und auch wenn man sie nicht oft wiederholt, sollte eine Montage möglichst einfach und vor allem komfortabel sein. Bei der Nepton 240M sehe ich das zweischneidig. Alles in allem ist die Montage zwar nicht überaus kompliziert, aber es gibt ein paar böse Stolpersteine und unnötig komplizierte Elemente. Größtes Manko ist aber definitiv die mangelhafte Anleitung, welche nur den groben Ablauf zeigt. Hilfe bei Problemen oder gar nötige Warnungen sind nicht vorhanden. 

Jetzt der Reihe nach:

Zunächst legen wir den Gummirahmen auf den Radiator, bringen die Lüfter in Position und befestigen sie mit den Schrauben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ACHTUNG Stolperstein Nummer 1: *In der Anleitung geht nur aus einer Zeichnung beim Lieferumfang hervor dass es die gleichen Schrauben in zwei Längen gibt, hier werden die Kürzeren benötigt. Nimmt man die Langen beschädigt man die Lamellen des Radiators immens! Die Zeichnung muss dabei genau angesehen werden damit der Unterschied auffällt. Unsinnigerweise sind die Schrauben separat verpackt, tragen aber keine Kennzeichnung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man wie der Gummirahmen die Lüfter schön abdichtet und nach wenigen Minuten sind wir schon fertig. Die Schrauben ließen sich sehr einfach und schnell festziehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächste gilt es die richtigen Halterungen für den Kühler auszuwählen, je nach Sockel eine andere. Hier bevorzuge ich klar System von Noctua und Cryorig, wo bereits Halter fest angebracht sind und lediglich die Montagebügel am Sockel gewählt werden müssen – das ist aber eine Kleinigkeit und mit vier Schrauben erledigt, dennoch ein unnötiger Schritt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss das Mainboard vorbereitet werden, also mit der Backplate und Schrauben versehen werden. Die Konstruktion der Backplate ist etwas nervig. Sie ist universell für AMD und Intel, je nach Sockel müssen die Schrauben anders eingesetzt werden und mit kleinen Plastikclips fixiert werden. Mich stört dabei einerseits das Gebastel (Cryorig hat eine Universal Backplate wo bewegliche Schrauben bereits fest angebracht sind – Noctua geht einen Schritt weiter und legt mehre Backplates bei), andererseits bezweifle ich dass die Plastikclips lange halten werden. Einen häufigen Wechsel würde ich denen nicht zu trauen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Achtung Stolperstein Nummer 2:* Die „Muttern“ die auf die Backplate rund um den Sockel geschraubt werden. Im Handbuch ist mit keinem Bild oder Wort erwähnt, dass diese auf einer Seite eine Unterlegscheibe aufgeklebt haben. Dummerweise kann man diese bei nicht sehr hellem Arbeitsplatz auch schnell übersehen. Sollte man die Muttern falsch herum montieren (was nicht fachkundigen Usern passieren wird), wird man sich definitiv den Schutzlack des Mainboards zerkratzen oder Kurzschlüsse verursachen. Sowas *muss* in der Anleitung gezeigt werden, dafür ist diese da! 
Die Fotos zeigen jeweils eine Mutter mit Unterlegscheibe sichtbar und unsichtbar - kaum zu erkennen bei schwächerem Licht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gilt es ein Plätzchen für den Radiator zu finden, wobei es bekanntlich mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt. Klassisch ausblasend im Deckel, was der Temperatur im Gehäuse zu Gute kommt, aber nicht das absolute Maximum aus der AiO holt. Oder einblasend z.B. in der Front. Hier wird die CPU maximal gekühlt, aber die restliche Hardware bekommt die warme Abluft ab. Ich als Enthoo Primo - Besitzer hatte eigentlich die optimale Position gefunden und zwar seitlich rechts ausblasend an den HDD Käfigen. Somit hätte die AiO kühle Luft von der Front bekommen, die Abluft wäre aber auch nicht ins Innere gelangt. Leider waren die Schläuche dafür schlicht zu kurz und ich musste auf die klassische Deckelvariante ausweichen. Die Montage war denkbar einfach, dranhalten, festschrauben fertig. Die Schrauben drehten sich dank Gewinde leicht ohne Kraftaufwand!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Letztes kommt die Kühl-/Pumpeneinheit. Zunächst etwas Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und den Kühler ausrichten. Ich wollte unbedingt das Cooler Master Logo richtig rum, dafür muss man die starren Schläuche zwar ziemlich biegen, aber es geht. Jetzt die Schrauben über Kreuz anziehen (immerhin das erwähnt die Anleitung) und fertig. Teilweise Bedarf es ziemlicher Kraft, aber alles machbar. Bei den ersten Versuchen war der Anpressdruck anscheinend nicht perfekt, beim zweiten Anlauf dann alles super!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabel anschließen und fertig. Die Lüfter sind mit einem PWM Anschluss ausgestattet und können per Y-Adapter synchron betrieben werden. Die Pumpe besitzt zwar einen 4 Pin Stecker, allerdings sind davon nur 3 angeschlossen. So gewährleistet Cooler Master dass man an einem PWM Anschluss immer 12V hat und die Pumpe mit vollen 2500rpm läuft.
Optisch macht die Nepton 240M echt was her und sieht natürlich um einiges cooler aus als der klobige Noctua, der nichts von dem hübschen Mainboard und RAM etc. zeigt. 
Cool, ein echter Hingucker!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Praxiserfahrung und Messungen*

Um die Temperatur festzustellen wurde jeweils 15 Minuten CoreDamage verwendet, welches meiner Meinung nach zumindest etwas realistischere Temperaturen erzeugt als prime95. Die CPU-Lüfter wurden jeweils auf 50% bzw 100% fixiert. Die Gehäuselüfter des Enthoo Primo (7x Silent Wings 2) wurden auf 60% fixiert. Jedem Durchlauf folgten 5 Minuten Leerlauf als "cool down". Alle Temperaturen sind auf eine Raumtemperatur von 22Grad normalisiert!

*Temperatur*

Die Kühlleistung ist wirklich einwandfrei und hält mit High-End Luftkühlern(NH-D15) fast gleichauf mit. Wer das enttäuschend findet sollte auf jeden Fall den gigantischen Platzbedarf der LuKü-Boliden berücksichtigen und das wir „nur“ einen 240er Radiator haben. Dafür ist die Kühlleistung wirklich super, lässt günstigere Luftkühler klar hinter sich und kann auch dem Dark Rock Pro 3 spielend die Stirn bieten. Für den Noctua reicht es nicht ganz!
Auffällig: Je höher die Abwärme ausfällt, also je mehr Spannung und OC wir anlegen, um so weiter kann die Nepton 240M den Dark Rock Pro 3 hinter sich lassen und schiebt sich auch weiter Richtung NH-D15, erreichen kann sie ihn aber letztlich nicht ganz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Intel Boxed Abbruch bei über 100 Grad!

*Lautstärke*

Ich unterscheide zwischen subjektiver Wahrnehmung und objektiver Messung. Dabei wurde ein Schalldruckmessgerät 50cm links neben dem Gehäuse plaziert. Das Gerät ist nicht geeicht!

*Subjektiv*
Sehr schwierig zu bewerten, insgesamt ein klares „Gut“ mit einem ebenso klaren „Aber“. Als erstes betrachten wir die beiden Lärmquellen getrennt, beginnend bei den Lüftern, welche oft das K.O. Kriterium bei AiOs sind. Hier muss ich sagen: „Gute Arbeit Cooler Master“. Natürlich ist kein Lüfter auf über 2000rpm noch leise, dennoch hält sich die Lautstärke selbst auf voller Leistung in Grenzen. Das Lager ist auf jeder Geschwindigkeit absolut leise. Kein Schleifen, Rasseln oder Klackern. Per PWM können die Lüfter auf ~750rpm runtergeregelt werden, was sie wirklich leise macht. Mit den 350rpm der beQuiets/Noctuas hält das zwar nicht mit, aber der Wechsel der Lüfter lohnt sich meines Erachtens nicht, da bei unter 800rpm die Pumpe deutlich hörbar ist!
Schwieriger ist es die Lautstärke der Pumpe zu bewerten. Für eine AiO ist sie relativ leise, vor allem aber erzeugt sie keine nennenswerten Vibrationen, welche sich auf andere Komponenten übertragen. Besitzer normaler HDDs werden sie vermutlich nicht negativ heraushören, da die  Lautstärke ähnlich „hoch“ ist. 
In meinem reinen SSD- und Silentsystem stört mich das surren aber doch recht deutlich, außerdem hört man ab und zu ein leises Geräusch wie von kleinen Tröpfchen. Aquarium Besitzer kennen dies sicherlich. Es ist auch kein Gluckern, sondern viel unterschwelliger und höher. Von den Lüftern wird sie ab ca. 1200rpm übertönt, was ungefähr 50% PWM ausmacht. Auf das Regeln der Pumpe verzichte ich, da Aussagen darüber widersprüchlich sind.

Zusammenfassung: Lüfter sehr gut mit hohem Regelbereich und relativ geringer Lautstärke. Aufgrund von der Minimalumdrehung von 750 aber nicht ganz silenttauglich
Pumpe vergleichsweise leise, keine großen Vibrationen, aber in HDD losen Silentsystemen deutliches surren zu hören, ab und zu leichtes "Tröpfelgeräusch". Als Skeptiker bin ich also einerseits positiv überrascht, meine Ansprüche werden aber nicht ganz erfüllt.

*Messungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Pumpe hörbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Fazit*

Eine konkrete Bewertung wie X von X Punkten kann ich nicht geben, da die Bewertung nicht fair wäre. Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass ein AiO an meinen Anforderungen und meinem Geschmack vollkommen vorbei geht. Ich setzte einfach auf klassische Lüfter die ich bei Bedarf nahezu „lautlos“ regeln kann.
Auf der objektiven Seite liefert Cooler Master ein tolles Produkt, das nur kleine Mängel aufweist. Auf der „Haben-Seite“ stehen hier zunächst ganz klar ausgesprochen gute Lüfter, die man so bei AiOs selten bis gar nicht findet, hier ist die Nepton 240M erstklassig! 
Anhand der Kühlleistung zeigt Cooler Master auch eindrucksvoll, dass übermäßig laute und demnach hochtourige Lüfter gar nicht notwendig sind. Man hält hier, wenn auch mit kleinem Abstand, nahezu mit dem Boliden NH-D15 mit und lässt sogar den Dark Rock Pro 3 hinter sich -  von kleinen Kühlern ganz zu schweigen! Dabei verliert man bei der Verringerung der Lüfter auf 50% gar nicht mal so viel Leistung, was den Eindruck macht als sei das System aus Pumpe, Radiator und Lüfter seitens Cooler Master sehr gut ausbalanciert und durchdacht.
Bei der Pumpe macht die Nepton 240M zwar einen Schritt nach vorn, kann sicher aber nicht ganz dem Klischee der AiOs entziehen und muss sich Kritik gefallen lassen. Das Surren ist in leisen Rechnern doch etwas störend und erinnert mit leichten Nebengeräuschen eben doch an ein kleines Aquarium. Ist man aber kein absoluter Silentuser, wird man sich daran nicht stören. Bedenkt sollte man auch, dass das Kritik auf sehr hohen Niveau ist (mein schnellster Lüfter liegt im Idle bei 350rpm), bekommt man mit der Nepton 240M eine der leisesten AiO Pumpen, welche keine Vibrationen erzeugt!
Unentschuldbar ist in meinen Augen aber die mangelhafte Anleitung, welche bis auf die gröbsten Schritte kaum eine Hilfe darstellt. Zumindest die Unterlegscheiben sollten zukünftig abgebildet werden, die verschiedenen Länger der Lüfterschrauben müssen ebenso hervorgehoben werden. Zu dem sollten die vorsortierten Schrauben mit einem Aufkleber versehen werden, dass man nicht selbst vergleichen muss.
Die Vorteile der Nepton 240M, besonders das hervorragende Leistung/Laustärkeverhältnis, überwiegen aber recht deutlich gegenüber den Kritikpunkten. Berücksichtigt man jetzt noch die sehr gute Verarbeitung (lediglich kleine optische Unregelmäßigkeiten in den Lamellen) und die coole Optik im eingebauten Zustand – durch die ein System stark aufgewertet wird – kann ich klar eine Empfehlung aussprechen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





positiv|negativ
Hervorragende Lüfter|	Schlechte Anleitung (Schäden denkbar)
Gute Kühlleistung|	Lauter als Luftkühlung
Lautstärke/Leistungsverhältnis|	Einbau könnte noch einfacher sein
Pumpe relativ leise…|	…aber nicht silenttauglich
gut abgestimmte Komponenten|
Tolle Optik|	
Lüfter leicht zu tauschen|	
Verarbeitung	|


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juli 2015)

Toller Test  Aber bei den Mängeln gibdt du eine klare Kaufempfehlung?? Wenn du eine bedingte Kaufempfehlung ausprechen würdest hätte ich es verstanden, aber bei den Mängeln nicht. Allein schon das die Anleitung nicht ok ist würde ich gleich mal ein grosses Minus setzen, bei unterschiedlichen Schrauben ist schnell eine Verwechslungsgefahr vorhanden.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Juli 2015)

Danke für das Lob 

Die eigentlich Leistung und das Gesamtpaket hat mir einfach sehr gefallen. Die unterschiedliche Schraubenlänge ist ja in der Anleitung vermerkt, wenn auch schnell übersehbar. Hier muss der User aufmerksam sein. Größte Kritik wäre demnach die Sache mit den Unterlegscheiben, die sollte dringend geändert werden. Baut jemand mit Know-How sie ein, der weiß das Unterlegscheiben oder andere "Puffer" auf das Mainboard gehören, wird er das schnell merken. Wird die Kühlung aber korrekt eingebaut, bekommt man einfach ne gute Leistung!  
Es ist ja nicht so das die Anleitung da fehlerhaft ist, sie erwähnt es nur einfach nicht (siehe Bild). Das ist für mich ein kleiner aber wichtiger Unterschied

Den Teil der Anleitung mit der unterschiedlichen Schraubenlänge lade ich noch ergänzend hoch.


----------



## the_leon (11. Juli 2015)

Oke, das ist eh nichts für mich...
Entweder ne Wakü oder nen fetten Kühler, aber bitte keinen sonen Wasserkasten


----------



## Gromir (12. Juli 2015)

Hi Narbennarr,
sehr schönes Review mal wieder.
Ich hab mir den Nepton jetzt auch bestellt. Mal schauen, wie der bei Haswell-E so kühlt .
Eine Frage habe ich noch: 
Wie hast du die Lüfterdrehzahl eingestellt? Im Bios oder hast du sie an eine extra Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen?


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juli 2015)

Danke für das Kompliment, tut gut 
Die Lüfter habe ich über den PWM Anschluss des Mainboards gesteuert, dieses regelt auf minimal 20% PWM Geschwindigkeit, was dann ca 750rpm macht.


----------



## Gromir (12. Juli 2015)

Sorry, dass ich so blöd nachfrage, aber ich hab bisher damit noch nichts zu tun gehabt.
Kann ich dann irgendwo (UEFI?) eine Max Drehzahl festlegen? Also, dass er z.B. im Idle auf 20% runtergeht und unter Last auf z.B. 70 hoch?


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juli 2015)

Was für ein Mainboard hast du denn? Die Hersteller unterscheiden sich da etwas, allgemein kann man die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit der CPU Temperatur einstellen


----------



## Gromir (12. Juli 2015)

Es wird ein Asrock X99X Killer 3.1 werden. Der Rechner ist grade zu mir unterwegs


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juli 2015)

Da gibt es eine Lüfterkurve:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der stellst du dann einfach ein "bei 40 Grad = 20PWM" bei XX Grad = XX PWM, wie es dir passt


----------



## Gromir (12. Juli 2015)

Oha, vielen Dank!
ich hoffe du hast das jetzt nicht für mich gegoogelt 
Jetzt müssen nur noch die Komponenten ankommen.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juli 2015)

Doch hab ich, hab aktuell kein Asrock Board da 
Läuft wie gesagt bei allen Herstellern nach dem ähnlichen Muster ab


----------



## Gromir (21. Juli 2015)

Du hast bei der Montage geschrieben, dass bei den ersten Versuchen der Anpressdruck nicht richtig war.
Wie hat sich das denn geäußert?


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juli 2015)

BIOS Temperaturen 50Grad+, Prime erzeugte Fehler.
Anhand des Abdrucks der WLP konnte ich dann sehen das was nicht stimmte....warum kann ich nicht sagen. Nach erneutem festschrauben war alles top!


----------



## Gromir (22. Juli 2015)

Hmm, mein MB zeigt mir im Idle auch 50Grad an, könnte aber auch am Haswell-E und der Raumtemperatur von ca. 27 Grad liegen.
Aber das laute klackern der Pumpe, was ich sogar noch bei 80% Lüfterdrehzahl raushöre ist glaube ich nicht normal. Zuma es auch nicht regelmäßig ist, aber ständig.
Ich hab mal *alle *Lüfter im Gehäuse deaktiviert und da konnte ich das Surren der Pumpe hören. Sehr leise, aber laut PCGH sollens ja auch nur 0,2 Sone sein. Aber bei mir ist eben noch ein Zweites Geräusch, ein viel lauteres Klicken/Klackern, wie eben bei nem Geigerzähler.
Ich habs sogar mal aufgenommen und werd das morgen mal dem Support vorspielen.


----------

